# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  فعاليات الخيمة الرمضانية بمنتدى سيدات الإمارات

## المراقبة العامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




أختي الكريمة ... كل عام وأنتِ بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك
أعاده الله على دولة الإمارات الحبيبة وسائر البلاد بالخير والبركة
وبهذه المناسبة فإننا نقدم لك مجموعة من الفعاليات الخفيفة والمفيدة في هذا الشهر
راجية من الله أن تنال إعجابك حرصاً من إدارة الموقع على إنتقاء الأفضل والمميز دوماً


1- يوميات صــائمة في رمضان 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...A6%D9%85%D8%A9

2- الانتصارات الإسلامية في رمضان 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...B6%D8%A7%D9%86

3-فطورك - سحورك الرمضاني بتصويرك الخاص
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...AE%D8%A7%D8%B5

4- مسابقة أمثال من كل البلدان 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...A8%D9%8A%D8%A9


5- طرائف رمضانية ..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...86%D9%8A%D8%A9



6- صحتنا في رمضــــان

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...B6%D8%A7%D9%86



7- مسابقة صور رمزية في رمضــــان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...86%D9%8A%D8%A9


علما أن الفعاليات سوف تستمر إن شاء الله حتى اليوم السابع عشر من شهر رمضان المبارك

نتمنى قضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد في الخيمة الرمضانية 

المراقبة العامة

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## مونتاج

مجهود رائع 
مبارك عليكم الشهر 
و كل عام و انتم بالف خير

----------


## حكاية روووح

مجهود وفعاليات رائعه. .
مبارك عليكم الشهر

----------


## ماحد شراتي

يعطيج العافيه الغاليه 
ومبروك عليكم الشهر

----------


## hamoudmam

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
و انتي بخير و صحة و سلامة ...
يزاج الله خير ام جاسم على كل هالمجهود ...

----------


## نبض الشارقة

نشكر جهودكم

----------


## الوردة الجورية

وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

ينعاد عليج كل سنة وانتي بصحة و خير


أفكار المواضيع حلوة جداً

----------


## malak1984

جزاكم الله خير وياريت تدعون لاهل اليمن وكل بلاد المسلمين المنكوبين وعساها دعواات مجابة لاخوانكم المسلمين بظهر الغيب والله يحفظكم ويديم عليكم الامن والامان

----------

